# FET with a 5-day blastocyst that showed no signs of re-expansion



## loquacious (Jun 14, 2012)

Dear Ladies,

I'm feeling really low.
Today, I had my FET and 5 minutes before the transfer they told me that one of our only two embryos had not survived.
Then, the procedure was incredibly uncomfortable, as they couldn't seem to orientate themselves past / beyond my bladder (which because of endometriosis is all hooked up to other bits...
Finally, they transferred a 5-day blastocyst that the young embryologist was kind enough to tell me had shown no signs of re-expansion.
After this exemplary palliative care, I feel just fabulous  
I was wondering has anyone gone on to get a BFP with a blastocyst that was showing no signs of expansion?

Thank you for your help.
This was our last shot, for many reasons...


----------



## Tillyk2603 (Nov 8, 2013)

Hi Loquacious,

I just read your post and really felt for you.  It sounds like you've had a really horrid day and I'm so sorry to hear one of your frosties didn't survive.

I'm sorry that I can't speak from experience about getting a BFP from a frostie expanded or otherwise.  But if i've learnt nothing else from all my experiences of treatment, doctors / nurses and embryologists know so much but there's loads they don't know or can get wrong.  None of them know whether an embryo is going to become your baby or not.  I really hope it does become your baby.

Sounds like the clinic have managed the situation badly and also been insensitive with information which is very frustrating but you still have a good chance.

All the very best, take care
Tillyk


----------



## loquacious (Jun 14, 2012)

Tillyk,

Thank you for taking the time to reply.
Just those kind words made me feel a whole lot better.
Yes, you're right, I feel awful.
I'm frightened this will be the end of the road for me and DH, as he doesn't appear to want to go down the adoption route, and I cannot imagine a life without children.

Thank you, and God bless with all your own treatments x


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

Oh honey I haven't got any advice, just wanted to send you a gentle hug  

It's such an emotional time and obviously if you are worried about where things go next then it's adding extra stress. Your clinic should be able to provide counselling which might be useful for you just now. Sometimes it's so helpful just to have someone to vent to.

Good luck, thinking of you xxx


----------

